
Ask HN: 5th year masters vs. masters at another school? - Foe
What do you think about getting a combined 5 year BS&#x2F;MS in computer science (for example, at UW in Seattle), as opposed to doing an undergrad in CS and then doing a masters in CS elsewhere?<p>This is for someone who isn&#x27;t very interested in academia research&#x2F;getting a PhD, but is interested in industry&#x2F;industry research.
======
lkurusa
I think if you are interested in research what matters at the end of the day
is that you do something that interests you (with a professor that shares your
interest and is willing to take you on).

If your school has a research group where you could potentially envision
yourself, then why not? You could even join as a BS student and by the time
your program ends, you'll have a bunch of research experience.

Alternatively, changing schools for MS in general I think is a decent idea for
some, as the change of environment can be beneficial for productivity.

Good luck!

------
brudgers
To me, it mostly comes down to whether you want to keep living where you are
living or live someplace else and (be forced to)/(have the opportunity to)
meet new people. Independent of that, more school in something that is/isn't
personally interesting factors out as a common denominator. Keep in mind that
the choice isn't binary. Moving is orthogonal to whether or not you even
choose to pursue an masters. Good luck.

